# Trophy season at PAX/NAS



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Okay, I'm not really interested in killing a cow and I didn't expect to land any cow either. I just wanted to do some C&R schoolies and hopefully, not catch any catfish (We'll one out of two aint bad). This spring season has not been very productive. The only decent fish I released was a 32'', the other was a 26'', then the rest were rats and it was a challenge just to land few and I really put in the time too.

I thought maybe with all the rain we've had , the salinity level does not impact PAX as much as mid bay where we're catching nothing but cats. So, I was very anxious to see if I'm right.

We'll, my line went in at 11:30am (had the place to myself)



 

It didn't take long to catch my schoolie.



I was even able to land few with a lure.



By 6:00pm, the tide truned (incoming) and the cats were out in force. After I landed 6 in a row, I packed it in.

Total schoolie for the day was 18. The biggest was 21'' and lots of 20'' as well.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice report and pictures.
TunaFish, that looks like a good place to fish for shore fishermen like me. Might be the first Md. stripers of the year on this site. I guess you caught them in Md.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

andypat said:


> Nice report and pictures.
> TunaFish, that looks like a good place to fish for shore fishermen like me. Might be the first Md. stripers of the year on this site. I guess you caught them in Md.


Yes Andy, you would love this place. It's in Southern MD (St Mary's county). You can bottom fish and throw lures. The water is pretty deep in that area. The stripers and blues can get pretty close to shore. Occasionally Red Drum (pups and bull) and even Cobia lurks within casting range. Lastly, never have crowding issue.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

What's casting range for your lures? Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

thaweatherman said:


> What's casting range for your lures? Sounds like an awesome day!


That lure is a Crystal Minnow. I used a 7 footer on a 1 piece rod and it's not really designed for casting lure and went maybe 20yd yesterday (no where near where I wanted to go). I'm sure with a more suitable rod, it can increase significantly. Actually, I'm in the process of building a 9'6'' for just that purpose (and for among other lures)

Yes, it was gorgeous out there!!!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

That's cool , I'm getting plenty of Catfish myself at Piney Point of course . Not a Schoolie but I got a little dink Rockfish on a 5/0 hook w bloodworms on the bay before the opening day.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm not familiar with Southern MD at all. Is it near here: https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d38.30502!4d-76.3863151


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey BW, do you plan to hit PAX this summer? I thought you may be there looking for a cow. I was surprised I had the whole place to myself. Last year, one dude threw every lure he had at a Cobia lurking at Hog Pt (by the bridge), but she wasn't interested. Also, someone landed a bull red. So, you never know.



thaweatherman said:


> I'm not familiar with Southern MD at all. Is it near here: https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d38.30502!4d-76.3863151


Sorry, I thought you knew. The place is Patuxent Naval Air Station. Yup, you got the Google map correct. This is about 20 minutes before you hit Point Lookout State Park (we call it PLO here). It's off of RT 235, in Lexington Park.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nice job Peter. Sounds quite salty.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Pete I moved to a block from the Potomac year before last so you might see me at PAX NAS on occasion.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

bloodworm said:


> Pete I moved to a block from the Potomac year before last so you might see me at PAX NAS on occasion.


Alright. Don't forget to buy your base fishing license. I got checked in all of my trips there last year.



HuskyMD said:


> Nice job Peter. Sounds quite salty.


What's up Trevor? Glad you're still breathing!!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Not much. Chris and I were going to give it a try on opening day but, well, tornado warnings and all. I'll just keep to tossing the crystal minnows in the Rap.


----------



## jazzlifer (Jul 19, 2004)

WOW. nice photos. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

really wish MD wold have followed suit with VA...for a couple yrs at least


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Just wondering how do you guys feel about people in Jersey keeping 20lb + striper at this time of year? I visit a Fortescue site and they proudly display their catches from the beach


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pajigging machin said:


> Just wondering how do you guys feel about people in Jersey keeping 20lb + striper at this time of year? I visit a Fortescue site and they proudly display their catches from the beach


Disgusted. Shut the fishery down.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

hey pete, nice pics. heard you were at spsp a few weeks ago. good luck this season!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Fred,

Same here. Hope to see you guys at PLO this year.


----------

